# best gun/scope combo for $1000



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

im looking into gettin a new gun. $1000 dollars is canadian. i will mainly be hunting mule deer and white-tail, elk moose, and possibly black bear and coyote/fox. i would like a gun capable of 500-600 yard shots for praire mule deer hunting. i am 14, so not a gun really hard kicking gun. give me your suggestions.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

500-600 yrd. shots at 14 years old, gee, how long ya' been shooting. Most grown-up can't hit at 500 yards consistantly enough to make such shots. 
300 yards is generally max. for most "normal" shooters but if you really can make the shot then a .270 Win. or .280 Rem. will get the job done if you can. In fact, if you look at a ballistic table for the .280 Rem. you'll see that it really doesn't give up much to the 7mm Rem. Mag and that's saying a lot. The .270 is as flat shooting as any mag ctg. out there and will take deer just fine at 500 yrds. Since you didn't say you'd be doing any woods/brush hunting I'd go with a good quality 4-12x scope, that'll give ya' plenty of power for those long shots. I'm pretty sure you can get into a decent rig for way less then $1K, check out the Remington ADL synthetic, they're a good gun for the money. 
As for scopes, I normally get what I can afford($50-$100 bucks max.) so I'm probably not the best person to recomend a scope if you're looking to spend "big bucks" on one. Tasco or BSA are what I use and I've not had any problems with em' but then they're "cheap" scopes but then I don't go throwin' my guns down mountains and such so they hold up fine for me. LOL. 
Good luck on your search. :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Get a weatherby 7 mag you will not regreat it i've takin mule deer,whittail,elk,moose,and yote with it. greatt gun


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

In my opinion there is no such thing as a low recoil 500 yards deer gun.

Look at the .7mm Remington Mag, and the .7mm Weatherby Mag, they are both flatter than the .30 cal rifles and kick less than the 300 mag. 
But they are neither beginners rifles, and you will probably have a hard time handeling them.

Buy a good scope, Mil-Dot scopes would be extremely nice at this range, the Burris B-Plex (Ballistic Plex) would be ideal for such shots. I would reccommend at least a 3-12 power and 4-16 wouldn't be bad. if you can't afford Burris, BSA is a cheaper but nice alternative.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/ballistics/
Here's a cool link on the Remington web site that'll help ya' compare ctgs. that you're thinking about. That way you'll know the trajectory and energy of the rounds before you commit to a ctg.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

when i was referring to low recoil, i just didnt want like a 300mag or a 338 mag or somthin that big. and not all shots will be 500 or 600 yards. most will be between 100-200 but when givin the opertunity for a long range shot, i wont a gun capable of doing it. i really like the 270wsm for trajectory and velocity and the extra 400 pounds of energy from the 270 wont hurt either.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

This is not a put down but your age and your question indicates you have little experience with rifles. Do yourself a favor and forget about the magnums and stuff you read in the gun mags. Get a plain old good working 308, buy a good quality scope, sight it in for 250 yards with a 150 grain load and your set to go for a dead on hold out to 300 yards. Get some time and experience in with this set up and then think about moving up to something that will shoot 500-600 yards which you will discover is not the ability of the gun but the shooter. Just about any gun will shoot 600 yards but you will find those that still have the power to drop a mule deer at that range will make your pecker go limp every time you pull the trigger.........


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and listen to Gohon, while magnum rifles have their place they are definatly not a beginners gun. Learn the .308 or .30-06 and then go bigger, if you feel the need.

Even though we tend to argue and disagrre on alot of things, Gohon gave you some sound advice here.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep, good advice. Mags are pretty much over rated anyway. A man could live a happy life and do a lot of hunting with a good 30-06, ditto for the .280 Rem.,both will do their part if you do yours, question is do you like the 30 cal or the .284/7mm. Personally, I find the .280 Rem. to have a better bullet selection then the .270 Win and it'll do just about anything that the '06 will do. Compare a few ctgs. at the Remington web site then see what you'd like.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I would go with a .270 WSM given your age a short action rifle might fit you better also. The .270 WSM reachs out as far as the average shooter can shoot and it has mild recoil. Put a Burris 3-9x40 FFII bal plex scope and call it a day and then go to the range. Just what I was thinking


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Gohon,
Funny, the rifles that can drop a mule deer at that range do the opposite for my pecker :lol: :lol:


----------



## yellowtail3 (Dec 20, 2006)

Albertahunter said:


> im looking into gettin a new gun. $1000 dollars is canadian.


What is a $1000 Canadian, about a buck-fifty US? Just kidding...

Given your requirements, you could get two guns... or just get a 30-06. It'll boot you, though, if you're new to shooting. But you've plenty of budget; get a Savage in 30-06, and put a good scope on it... spend the rest on a 30-30 for most of your hunting.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would buy a 270 Short mag. I saw one in action this year for whitetails it was awesome. From what I have found it is the flatest shooting rifle on the market. THis will be my next rifle purchase.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Some folks here ripped on you for wanting to shoot 400 + yards. I dont know what your neck of the woods is like, but if its like where I hunt in ND, a 400 yard gun is a must! I know some kids in SE N Dakota that can shoot those yards pretty consistent. I have a feeling that your country is big flat open prairie. Just practice! Like the kids I know in N D say, what the heck ELSE is there to do!

My first advice is Tikka rifles. Accuarte as anythingyou will ever need. Fairly reasonable with virtually the same barrels as the Sako rifles that cost twice as much. They are made in the same plant as the Sako. The trigger is light and crisp, with a smooooth bolt. Gander carries the stainless synthetic for about 600.00 bucks. If your Gander doesnt have em, they can get one. the wood models are cheaper.

Two, 270. It is flat enough for what you are doing but wont knock you over or give you target flinch. It will kill deer, yotes, elk - you name it. If you get it in Stainless Synthetic- It May be the only rifle you will ever need. Sure, the 7 mag with 140 grain bullet is flatter, the 338 will carry more punch, the 243 might have less recoil. But, we are talking about extremes with diminishing returns.

3rd. Top it of with a Bushnell 3200 elite 4x15. It has a coating that prevents water from collecting on the lens. They claim you wont even need scope covers in the rain. Its about 325.00

Finally, invest in a lead sled shooting rest with your left over cash. It takes almost ALL the recoil of your shots while you sight in. ITS AMAZING.

My son is only 2, buy I am thinking of the future. I won a gun and immediately traded it for a Tikka 270. He will start with .22's, 204, and maybe hunt with a 243 for deer when he first gets out. But, by 14 he should be able to handle the 270 if he is well taught and has any size to him. While we wait for him it might become dads guns, or at least my foul weather back up gun.

Thats my two cents. Other thoughts include the browning a-bolt, Savage bolt action(ugly but spooky accurate), and finally, a Weatherby .240- if you can find one used in your price range. Now thats a falt shooter if there ever was one.

Good luck


----------



## yellowtail3 (Dec 20, 2006)

Waterspaniel said:


> Some folks here ripped on you for wanting to shoot 400 + yards....
> Two, 270. It is flat enough for what you are doing but wont knock you over or give you target flinch.... Top it of with a Bushnell 3200 elite 4x15.
> Good luck


Excellent advice on cartridge and scope. As for 400+ yards... hitting the heart/lungs of a deer in the field at that distance, is harder than hitting the paper using your rest at the range. Practice that distance, and see what happens. It's a lot harder to do CONSISTENTLY, than is looking at a ballistic chart and saying 'yup, good to 450 yards' . As for myself... I'm usually in the woods, a 30-30 will do. I'll get another .270 before too long.

Avoid magnumitis.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Unless I missed it, another rifle to look at would be the Weatherby Vanguards. I really think they are overlooked because they are 1) a weatherby and all weatherby's are expensive, right??? and 2) it's "the other" weatherby,...and they are made in Japan.

I have a MkV (270 Wby Mag) that was made in Japan (same factory as Vanguards) and it is awesome. A know a few guys who have Vanguards (7mm Rem Mag, 300 Win Mag, 300 Wby Mag, 30-06) and they are every bit as accurate and they didn't pay 1/2 as much. I really think the next bolt action will be a Vanguard, maybe in 22-250).

Here is a partial list of calibers that the Vanguard is available in: .223 Rem., .22-250 Rem., .243 Win., .270 Win., .308 Win., .30-06 Spr., .257 Wby. Mag., .270 WSM, 7mm Rem. Mag., .300 Win. Mag., 
.300 WSM, .300 Wby. Mag.


----------

